# Cancellation and Refund Policy -- extended till June 30, 2021



## natarajanv (Feb 11, 2021)

*Cancellation and Refund Policy*
We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are waiving our reservation cancellation policy through April 2021 so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a *full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through April 30, 2021*.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 11, 2021)

That’s good news. I’ve got a March Kingsland and a late April Tortuga so I am covered should the rona strike.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2021)

Good for those with bookings before before July 1st.
I only get an extra week, but hey every little bit helps.
Perhaps we'll see add'l modifications down the road.
.
.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks for posting this because I completely missed it.   I was expecting HGVC to extend it.   Now my late March/early April trip is covered.


----------



## Magus (Feb 13, 2021)

I saw this a few days ago - they haven’t advertised this widely. Good of them to do so but they don’t want to promote cancellations, which is understandable


----------



## Papa2015 (Feb 15, 2021)

natarajanv said:


> *Cancellation and Refund Policy*
> We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are waiving our reservation cancellation policy through April 2021 so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a *full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through April 30, 2021*.


Can't find the extension policy notice in the HGVC Alerts on the dashboard.  Where did you see this?


----------



## natarajanv (Feb 15, 2021)

Papa2015 said:


> Can't find the extension policy notice in the HGVC Alerts on the dashboard.  Where did you see this?







__





						Hilton Grand Vacations - Club News
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Papa2015 (Feb 15, 2021)

Papa2015 said:


> Can't find the extension policy notice in the HGVC Alerts on the dashboard.  Where did you see this?


Thanks! I found it..


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 17, 2021)

As a reference, here‘s HGVC normal Resort Cancellation Chart


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 18, 2021)

natarajanv said:


> *Cancellation and Refund Policy*
> We understand that our Club Members may feel uncertainty about booking future travel during this time. To allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind, we are waiving our reservation cancellation policy through April 2021 so you can cancel any time prior to check-in. Members will receive a *full refund of Points and Open Season fees for any reservation cancellations made through April 30, 2021*.



The Cancellation and Refund Policy is extended to April 30, 2021.  In Bold Letters it says that Points and Open Season Fees will be refunded; not Reservation Fees.  I believe In 2020 reservation fees were refunded as well as the points were extended to 2021 without cost.  With the new policy that reservations can't be modified within the 60 day period means that members still need to move a reservation more than 60 days before a Club Reservation or lose the Reservation Fee even if the points will be refunded up until April 30.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Feb 18, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> I believe In 2020 reservation fees were refunded as well as the points were extended to 2021 without cost.



Nope.  If you moved the reservation in 2020, you obviously did not lose the reservation fee, but if you cancelled the reservation, you did not get a refund of the reservation fee.  We cancelled a Club booking in Florida for Dec 01-12, 2020.  Once released, the points were automatically saved to 2021, but we had to eat the reservation fee.


----------



## Papa2015 (Feb 18, 2021)

So, if we move the reservation and not cancel the reservation, we save the fee?


----------



## dayooper (Feb 18, 2021)

Papa2015 said:


> So, if we move the reservation and not cancel the reservation, we save the fee?



Yes. That’s correct. You can’t move the reservation across years, though.


----------



## Great3 (Feb 24, 2021)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Nope.  If you moved the reservation in 2020, you obviously did not lose the reservation fee, but if you cancelled the reservation, you did not get a refund of the reservation fee.  We cancelled a Club booking in Florida for Dec 01-12, 2020.  Once released, the points were automatically saved to 2021, but we had to eat the reservation fee.



Yes, you only get a refund of the reservation fee if the resort was closed at the time of your reservation.  If the resort was opened already, you only get points back, but must eat the cost of the reservation fees for deciding not to go, just the points were return even to our account if you were under 15 days or less within check-in date.

It's still much better than the standard reservation cancellation policy, so I will take it.

Great3


----------



## Great3 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tamaradarann said:


> The Cancellation and Refund Policy is extended to April 30, 2021.  In Bold Letters it says that Points and Open Season Fees will be refunded; not Reservation Fees.  I believe In 2020 reservation fees were refunded as well as the points were extended to 2021 without cost.  With the new policy that reservations can't be modified within the 60 day period means that members still need to move a reservation more than 60 days before a Club Reservation or lose the Reservation Fee even if the points will be refunded up until April 30.



I just saw this, so it seems to imply you can still change your reservations as long as done before April 30th, 2021.  Meaning you don't have to cancel and eat the reservation fee  if modify under 61 days.  Does everyone agree with my interpretation?

*Changeable Reservation Policy*
The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the same number of ClubPoints or greater for travel starting in the same calendar year.

The new Changeable Reservation Policy applies to all new reservations and reservations confirmed before January 1, 2021.

*Please note that in light of COVID-19, Club is waiving the reservation cancellation policy, including the new Changeable Reservation Policy, through April 30, 2021, to allow for travel flexibility and peace of mind. Once the COVID-19 waiver ends, the new Changeable Reservation Policy will go into effect. Visit the Club News page for the latest details.*

Thanks,
Great3


----------



## dayooper (Feb 24, 2021)

Great3 said:


> I just saw this, so it seems to imply you can still change your reservations as long as done before April 30th, 2021.  Meaning you don't have to cancel and eat the reservation fee  if modify under 61 days.  Does everyone agree with my interpretation?
> 
> *Changeable Reservation Policy*
> The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the same number of ClubPoints or greater for travel starting in the same calendar year.
> ...



I know there a lot of issues with the HHhonor policy last year, but for the most part, HGVC has been great during the pandemic. I took advantage of the free bookings last May and the suspension of the changing and canceling the reservation policies have been very helpful as well. The free 2020 point saving and the roll-over of saved 2019 points into 2021 were great as well. Other systems have not been as flexible and HGVC sure didn't have to help us in this way. To me, it's just a continuation of the customer service you get at the resorts (non-sales departments). My MF's didn't change from 2020-2021 and some of you all even got partial MF refunds!

I know there were some worries about people using the glut of points in 2021, but I don't think it's been all that bad. I got all the reservations I wanted and even had a choice of several hard-to-book resorts when we made our reservations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 24, 2021)

Great3 said:


> I just saw this, so it seems to imply you can still change your reservations as long as done before April 30th, 2021.  Meaning you don't have to cancel and eat the reservation fee  if modify under 61 days.  Does everyone agree with my interpretation?
> 
> *Changeable Reservation Policy*
> The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the same number of ClubPoints or greater for travel starting in the same calendar year.
> ...



Yes, correct. Thanks for pointing this out. 

“*Including the new Changeable Reservation Policy*” is stated on the SUMMARY OF 2021 CLUB PROGRAM CHANGES PAGE but not on the CLUB NEWS PAGE


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 25, 2021)

Great3 said:


> I just saw this, so it seems to imply you can still change your reservations as long as done before April 30th, 2021.  Meaning you don't have to cancel and eat the reservation fee  if modify under 61 days.  Does everyone agree with my interpretation?
> 
> *Changeable Reservation Policy*
> The Changeable Reservation Policy was modified, limiting changes to 61 days or more in advance of check-in for travel starting in the same calendar year. The previous policy allowed changes any time before check-in as long as the change resulted in the use of the same number of ClubPoints or greater for travel starting in the same calendar year.
> ...



So in terms of how it actually works, the online system has defaulted to the new policy.  I tried to change a reservation online that was less than 60 days out but the system would not let me do so.  I had to call in to have someone from owner services make the change for me (no fee).  Once I was outside that 60 days, then I was able to change it again online.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 25, 2021)

djyamyam said:


> So in terms of how it actually works, the online system has defaulted to the new policy.  I tried to change a reservation online that was less than 60 days out but the system would not let me do so.  I had to call in to have someone from owner services make the change for me (no fee).  Once I was outside that 60 days, then I was able to change it again online.


Ugh, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Great3 (Feb 26, 2021)

djyamyam said:


> So in terms of how it actually works, the online system has defaulted to the new policy.  I tried to change a reservation online that was less than 60 days out but the system would not let me do so.  I had to call in to have someone from owner services make the change for me (no fee).  Once I was outside that 60 days, then I was able to change it again online.



Yeah, that does stinks.  Thanks for sharing, because I have a feeling I am gonna need to move a mid-May reservation.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 26, 2021)

HGVC IT has hosed my reservation list due to probably this update.    Now my reservation list is in reverse order (starting with the last reservation).   Since I have so many reservations, it is on two pages.    Then, of course, the website won't allow me to access page two which would show the upcoming reservations.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 26, 2021)

My list was reversed as well.  Makes me wonder if they have anyone test their changes before updating.  Good grief!

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 27, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, correct. Thanks for pointing this out.
> 
> “*Including the new Changeable Reservation Policy*” is stated on the SUMMARY OF 2021 CLUB PROGRAM CHANGES PAGE but not on the CLUB NEWS PAGE


Update... Hopefully this will be fixed soon 

On Feb 25, I reported this missing clarification/wording on the HGVC Club News page to HGVC via input@hgvc.com 
On Feb 26, I’ve received the following response from HGV.

_Thank you for taking the time to share your valuable feedback regarding the website. I have shared your email with our Web Team for review. We are continuously adding new options and functionality to our website and many of the changes have been based on member feedback._​


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey, I just noticed that one of the HGVC alerts indicate that this was extended until June 30.


----------



## Magus (Mar 30, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Hey, I just noticed that one of the HGVC alerts indicate that this was extended until June 30.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34056


Good again for HGV for doing the right thing by their owners


----------



## giowop (Mar 31, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Hey, I just noticed that one of the HGVC alerts indicate that this was extended until June 30.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34056



Where was this? I just bought trip protection TODAY for a trip in May. The agent made a big deal about making an exception just this once!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2021)

giowop said:


> Where was this? I just bought trip protection TODAY for a trip in May. The agent made a big deal about making an exception just this once!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It‘s listed under Alerts which takes you to the Club News page (see screen captures below).




__





						Hilton Grand Vacations - Club News
					

Hilton Grand Vacations is committed to the idea that life is incomplete without vacations. Our distinctive resort collection features luxurious accommodations in renowned destinations with the quality service that is synonymous with the Hilton name.




					club.hiltongrandvacations.com


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2021)

giowop said:


> Where was this? I just bought trip protection TODAY for a trip in May. The agent made a big deal about making an exception just this once!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps you can call back today to get a refund. I think they record the conversation with their agents.


----------



## giowop (Mar 31, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Perhaps you can call back today to get a refund. I think they record the conversation with their agents.



Yeah I’m hoping so. But this like JUST changed, right? Not losing my mind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 31, 2021)

The alert is dated March 4.
I just happened to browse through all of the alerts yesterday.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Mar 31, 2021)

giowop said:


> Yeah I’m hoping so. But this like JUST changed, right? Not losing my mind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was able to get a refund for trip protection I bought on a reservation earlier this year when they extended it.  They quoted me about 5 business days for it to process and that was about what it took.

How can we get the Title to this thread updated?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 31, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> How can we get the Title to this thread updated?


Thanks for pointing this out (because I missed it).   I have to do it.


----------



## giowop (Mar 31, 2021)

Update: refund for trip protection granted. Easy phone call! I think I missed the policy extension by hours when I added it yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2021)

giowop said:


> Update: refund for trip protection granted. Easy phone call! I think I missed the policy extension by hours when I added it yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The alert indicates it was posted on March 4.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 1, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> The alert indicates it was posted on March 4.



If changed on 3/4, shame on the CSR for taking point-protection $$ for May.
.


----------



## giowop (Apr 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> If changed on 3/4, shame on the CSR for taking point-protection $$ for May.
> .



I don’t blame the CSR on this. Policy hadn’t changed when I called to buy the protection. That 3/4 update label was from the previous 4/30 cutoff date for free cancellation 

I am glad HGVC has been generous about this during COVID as it seems to be uncommon. However, a policy change this significant should have been emailed and publicized accurately on its web site and app. 

A note: I’ve only been an owner since August, so the reservations I’ve made have been under the no-cancellation-penalty window due to COVID. Can’t speak to how it was in 2020 pre-COVID


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 1, 2021)

giowop said:


> I don’t blame the CSR on this. Policy hadn’t changed when I called to buy the protection. That 3/4 update label was from the previous 4/30 cutoff date for free cancellation



This original announcement about the 4/30 date was back in February (not March). 
Look at the date of the first post in this thread.


----------



## giowop (Apr 4, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> This original announcement about the 4/30 date was back in February (not March).
> Look at the date of the first post in this thread.



I guess that’s part of the point I was trying to make: Even the 3/4 label on that alert wasn’t accurate because that change had been in effect before that (hadn’t realized it was that early in February).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 5, 2021)

giowop said:


> I guess that’s part of the point I was trying to make: Even the 3/4 label on that alert wasn’t accurate because that change had been in effect before that (hadn’t realized it was that early in February).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_And the point I’ve been trying to make....

Waiving cancellation policy thru April 30 was announced on 2/11 as shown in post #1
Waiving cancellation policy thru June 30 was announced on 3/4 as shown in post #25 & #35_


----------

